# What morph of auratus is this ?



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello can anyone identify this morph?


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

Never seen that befor. We're the photo come from?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Russian frog forum. Was just looking at photo's


----------



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

Might be a weird coloured Turquoise and bronze, not positive.
Take a look at Auratus Morphs - Auratus-Morphs.com
they have many different Aratus to look at and compare to this one.


----------

